# Tillotson Carbs?



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

Need some help with an old Tillotson carb. I have an HR 76a that spits gas out the intake and idles WAY too high. I have the throttle closed but it wants to idle at WOT. :yikes: Does anyone know where I might find a replacement Tillotson or a parts carb?


----------



## zucpet (Apr 28, 2007)

where are you located? theres aplace in clinton twp called sports mart(586-791-8140) if they dont have it he should be able to help you locate it! also emc cycle in yale mich.its a snowmobile salvage yard!!good luck hope this helps


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

sounds like you need needle and seats


----------



## JacknCoke (Nov 24, 2004)

The needle and seat are the best place to start. For an overflow condition it would be stuck open or not closing completely. There's an inlet lever that the needle is controled by and it may just not be adjusted (bent) correctly allowing too much fuel in at idle.

Perform a good cleaning by tearing it apart with attention to the needle and seat. Start with the inlet lever should be about parrallel as a starting point.

The high reving may be an entirely different issue. Sucking air somplace to go with all that fuel. Could be as simple as an intake gasket or as bad as crank seals. Does the motor shut down when you choke it? If not you're getting air from soemplace else.

Great resource is www.vintagesleds.com. Head to the forums and the tech help section. More Tilly experts there. I'm a vintage yamaha guy so I deal mostly with Keihins.


----------

